# Interntal vaginal walls swollen: 16 weeks pregnant



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm still using Cyclogest and I noticed on insertion last night that the walls of my vagina were very swollen, and it was much more difficult to get the pessary in than usual.  When I checked again this morning it was the same - there's no specific area of swelling, it just feels like the walls are closing in!!

Could this be a sign of infection?  My midwife suggested so, and then I started getting paranoid about incompetent cervix! I have a history of recurrent losses, although they have all been very early.  I'm reluctant to go to my GP for an internal exam unless it's 100% necessary as I don't want to increase miscarriage chances - appreciate internal exam is safe, I'm just a fretter!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's best not to have internal exams at this stage of pregnancy if not totally necessary, so you are thinking on the right lines.  The most likely explanation is that the walls have swollen due to hormones.  You secrete a hormone called relaxin in pregnancy, which causes all muscles and ligaments to soften, which is what has happened to your vaginal walls.  This is why a lot of women are more, erm, 'active' in pregnanc, as the feeling is more intense!

hope this helps,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks so much Emily - my bits are rather tender today especially after urination so I'm wondering whether I have an infection - it almost feels like there is something down there that wasn't there before! I'm taking a sample to the docs tomorrow just in case.


----------

